
  Apple’s major multi-touch plans continue to come into focus - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/28/apples-major-multi-touch-plans-continue-to-come-into-focus/
======
stcredzero
Maybe Apple could dig into the Newton portfolio for some ideas? That is, if
Steve has put away his grudge and allows it to happen.

A lightweight tablet computer as a consumer "digital hub" with support from
wireless technology and Bonjour actually makes a lot of sense, especially if
you can pair it with something like a Mac Mini or Apple TV form factor for the
bulk of the storage, and as an interface with the living room HDTV.

Better yet, sell small, inexpensive wireless devices that can receive a stream
for stereos and video screens around the house, as in Airport Express? Perhaps
sell a program that can be used with the Wii?

------
pdubroy
I'm going to have nightmares about the hands in those pictures.

The first image, where you can zoom in to press the maximize/minimize/close
buttons, looks a lot like the Shift technique from Microsoft
Research/University of Toronto: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkoFlDArYks>

